# Genoa traffic



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hope someone can help?

We're crossing from Genoa to Bastia in Corsica on SATURDAY 13th June - sailng at 09:00.
We're staying a couple of nights before with friends in Castellaro - about 85 miles south west on the A10. Both Autoroute and Tomtom say 1hour 25mins to Genoa.
Is ther likely to be any congestion approaching Genoa port on a Saturday morning in June?

Has anyone any experience of Genoa - early morning?

Thanks in advance for any help

Chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Genova traffic*

 Buon giorno,
traffic in, around, or approaching Genova in the mornings; any day of the week, any time of year, is challenging.
Listen to Isoradio, 103.3 F.M. and you will hear what I mean. English language info every half hour up to 11:00 a.m. and from 16:00 p.m.

I would be wanting to be nearer the port the previous evening.

try www.camping.it
www.camperonline.it
Pons Caravans Genova
Stazione Agip, Via Molassana 169
Parking Galata - Museo del Mare

saluti,
eddied

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

My only experience of Genoa is heavy traffic on the autoroute/bypass through tunnels and ravines in very quick succession and at one hell of a lick. No prisoners taken, much like the other routes really. Be cautious as it can be done.


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Eddied and Hampshireman.

Decided to arrive near the port early evening to avoid the worry of being late.

Eddied - Thanks for your suggestion of places to stay overnight.
Is it acceptable to park at Parking Galata - Museo del Mare?
Are there likely to be other motorhomes there?

Regards

Chris


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Genoa Traffic Forums*

If you turn up at the port itself the evening before, surely they will let you just park up for the night?

If you are sailing at 9 am, won't they expect you to be there at 7 am anyway? Probably other people will do the same.

Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We came through Genoa a couple of weeks ago about 8.0 am on a Tuesday morning. It was less awful than the last time we did it as there were a lot less road works but still very fast and quite hairy in places ! We deliberately got there early hoping to avoid the worst of the traffic !

If you have a sat nav then be aware that there are lots of tunnels and overhangs and you might well lose the satellite at a critical time. I used the map to keep an eye on things and, as we got through Genoa, found that my forefinger had stuck to the map page as I'd been pressing so hard and tore a hole as I lifted it off ! 

G


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Genoa Traffic Forums*



hmh said:


> If you turn up at the port itself the evening before, surely they will let you just park up for the night?
> 
> If you are sailing at 9 am, won't they expect you to be there at 7 am anyway? Probably other people will do the same.


Thanks Helen,

Think we'll aim to arrive around 9pm and see if we can just park up in the port for the night as you suggest. Latest recommended time for check in is 7.30am so we don't want to be too far away.

Chris


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Genoa Traffic Forums*

They certainly let us do that at Livorno in April, no problem.

We came back past Genoa on the Autostrada on Wed. 6th May, late morning and it was fine, no doubt as it wasn't rush hour. You get lots of signs for the ferry port too.

Helen


----------

